# Bedding ideas please ...



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

My goats eat EVERY THING because there goats but I have bad hay I use to put down for bedding but they eat it . But the thing is I also give them good hay, and alfalfa when there in milking . So what can I put down that they would feel better laying on then the wet cold ground ? Thanks..


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I use straw, my goats don't eat it unless there is no hay available.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to use the horse bedding pellets - you just lay it down and you wet it to fluff it up or leave it dry. But then I changed to Bermuda hay because it was cheaper and my goats just won't eat it for some reason, but I know if they get hungry it wouldn't hurt them either. Plus I change it out once a month if it has been rainy, once every other month if not.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I prefer clean straw for bedding--it's light, fluffy, and cozy. The goats nibble at it a bit when I first put down fresh straw but generally leave it alone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Straw is a good one.
Shavings works too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, they have to make sure that if its good enough to eat it must be good enough for bedding.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would think they will try to eat anything anyways , but as soon as they discover its not the greatest , they would most likely leave it alone.
My girls love new shavings , a couple love to roll in it , and a couple eat it , lol. But once i mix it in with the older shavings , they dont bother.
The straw they have always picked at . Those are the two bedding materials we use. I have never tried or even seen the bedding pellets.
I here they are expensive to layer a big area with , but last longer then shavings. idk....but I would think they pellets would be very attractive to my girls and I could just see them munching on a mouthful of 
them , lolol I wonder if that would be dangerous because they would fluff up in their stomach ??? I would think , right ?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I use Shavings i buy from Rural King and when it's really cold i put straw on top of that..i'm not a fan of straw. They will nibble it but tire of it and go back to their hay


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I use shavings, and then whatever hay they drop. I use the pellets in my rabbits drop pan and cat liitte pan in the barn. My goats have tried to eat the pellets and that worried me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

gafarmgirl said:


> My goats eat EVERY THING because there goats but I have bad hay I use to put down for bedding but they eat it . But the thing is I also give them good hay, and alfalfa when there in milking . So what can I put down that they would feel better laying on then the wet cold ground ? Thanks..


 What do you mean by BAD hay? If it is bad hay I would not even put it in the barn, stall or anywhere they can get it. If it is bad as in Moldy, PLEASE do not even have it around.

I use Straw. That is just fine if they eat it, after all it is wheat. Mine will eat on it for a few minutes, then decide that they really want the good stuff.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I use straw and wasted alfalfa stems the brats don't eat. They nibble on it but they go back to their hay after a few bites. If the bad hay is molded I would not put it in the barn. Mold also gets in the air and can cause respiratory problems.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Has any one ever tried wood chips from a wood chipper it wouldn't cost nothing if u have woods and seems like it would keep them warm .


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

imthegrt1 said:


> Has any one ever tried wood chips from a wood chipper it wouldn't cost nothing if u have woods and seems like it would keep them warm .


Most chippers put out chips that are pretty course. I couldn't see them as comfortible and I'd be afraid my special goats might choke on them.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

imthegrt1 said:


> Has any one ever tried wood chips from a wood chipper it wouldn't cost nothing if u have woods and seems like it would keep them warm .


It would depend on what the wood chips are. Cedar is not good for them and can cause a type of pneumonia. I would think oak, ash, hickory and pine would be OK although pine sap will make the chipper icky. I use pine shavings from the feed store and then just scoop out the droppings with the pellet fork.


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks every one and I call bad hay when it's bin rained on a it's not mold but dries and is dusty I tried straw and they love it . I might try the shavings a for got all about them. Thanks every one.


----------

